# Smoker Pictures



## the smoker king (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a pic of my homemade baby.

I am in the process of building another one, and I will keep you posted with pictures.


----------



## doc (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome SK!
Looking good! Is this a hobby or profession for you? Looks darn professional if you ask me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Slide over to Roll Call to get yourself an official SMF welcome!


----------



## meowey (Aug 3, 2007)

Way cool!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## the smoker king (Aug 3, 2007)

It is a hobby, and I wish I had more time.  Don't we all.  I am working on an upright smoker right now with a side firebox/steak grill.  I don't have any pictures, but I will soon.

Thank you for the welcome, and I look forward to posting.


----------



## triple b (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow!  Awesome!!!
Good work!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

great looking rig.


----------



## bobg (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice looking unit.  What's the main body of it built out of?

Bobg


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Plenty of great ideas, help, and fun on this forum. That is a very nice looking smoker you've got there, seems as if you may have a flare for working with metal. Good Luck on you ventures.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 3, 2007)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That looks sweet.  I'm sending my car to your house tonight
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , what tiem do you go to sleep?


----------



## msmith (Aug 3, 2007)

Well I see the smoker king found us. I am also a member on his website and get there news letter every month. Welcome aboard Aaron.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice rig you built there


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

That is really purdy... I assume that is the same one you pictured on your site with the adjustable baffle? NICE!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Marvin, you been holding out on us??  Or was it just   an innocent over-site on your part??


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey 'Griller, I thought your car only did that trick at Lowe's??


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey SK, I gotta ask-who did you find with the BIG BRASS ONES to cut that tank for you?  I have a chance to pick up one of those 250 gal. propane tanks, but I'm not quite ready to meet my Maker yet if'n you know what I mean!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

for those of you who must cut a tank that once held flammables,you can purge the tank w/ nitrogen or argon gas-neither are flammable & thats what we do when tig welding stainless or "hot" pipe in refineries.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

Smoker King, that thing is awesome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







FlaGriller I have already sent mine with a trailer, that puppy's to big for the trunk


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks gsg, I figured they filled 'em with something. A neighbor suggested that I fill the tank with water before cutting.  Don't know if that would work or not to displace any residual fumes.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow! ... great job, there is nothing light duty about that puppy !!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 3, 2007)

wow that looks good


----------



## cheech (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice work that looks quite "beefy"


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Aaron that is a nice piece of work! Fantastic job!


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 4, 2007)

very nice , do you have any pics of your rig opened up, i'd like to look inside.  please,  i need some new ideas,  wildcat


----------



## low&slow (Aug 4, 2007)

I swear I've seen that smoker somewhere before. I was prolly lurking around somewhere on the net. Are you a member of another forum? Very nice rig.


----------

